# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Названы самые сексуальные звезды с пышными формами (фото)

## Irina

*Названы самые сексуальные звезды с пышными формами (фото)*

* Времена, когда был актуален девиз «Красивая знаменитость — худая знаменитость», позади. Если раньше фигуристых и сексуальных звезд можно было пересчитать по пальцам одной руки, то теперь все иначе, сообщает РБК.
*
«Бизнес-Стиль» РБК насчитал 12 красавиц, гордящихся округлостью форм, которыми их наделила природа.

Все началось с секс-экспансии Джей Ло. В конце 1990-х появление в звездных рядах девушки, которая не сидит на голодной диете и не мечтает о лаврах Кейт Мосс, было настоящим откровением. Латиноамериканский тип красоты — крутые бедра, тонкая талия и пышная грудь — покорил мир, и у Дженнифер появились многочисленные конкурентки.

В данный момент мы наблюдаем на телеэкранах и в глянцевой прессе огромное количество «пышечек»: у них нет ни грамма лишнего жира, но именно — лишнего! Формы и изгибы при этом — на месте. Слава силиконовой куколки Памелы Андерсон фигуристых знаменитостей тоже не прельщает: что есть, то есть, и скальпель совершенно ни к чему, считают они.

Итак, лидирует в списке Дженнифер Лопес. За ней идут: Америка Феррера, Дженнифер Лав Хьюитт, Бейонсе, Дженнифер Хадсон, Джессика Бьель, Джессика Симпсон, Дрю Бэрримор, Кейт Уинслет, Ким Кардашьян, Кэтрин Хейгл, Скарлетт Йоханссон.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: hotoffpress.wordpress.com, Дженнифер Лопес


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: rbc.ru, Америка Феррера


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: 7ja.net,Бейонсе


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: rbc.ru, Джессика Бьель


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: lu-kiss.livejournal.com, Ким Кардашьян


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: rbc.ru, Дженнифер Хадсон

----------


## BiZ111

Аж ширинка разошлась

----------

